# Grub Add Windows Raid 0

## newbie3781

Im trying to add windows to my grub bootloader. Is there a guide to this? The windows is on a raid 0 on two seperate HD's.

Any help would be appreciated!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

newbie3781,

That windows is on raid0 will be hidden from grub by the BIOS.

You need its (hdx,y) number as always and a boot stanza in grub something like

```
title Windows

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

chainloader +1
```

The map statements swap the windows drive and gentoo drive so windows things its on the first drive.  Some installs need that, some don't

To discover how grub sees your raid, at the sppash screen, press e.  Find you root (hdx,y) line in your gentoo boot stanza and change it to read root (hd

Now press tab and grub will list all the hard drives it sees, there should be 0,1,2,3 ... there could be more.

Choose a drive, (X) and make the root statement read (hdX, and press tab again.  grub will list the partitions on drive X.

You should be able to find your Gentoo drive, a drive with no partitions (thats half your raid0) and two drives with the same partitions. One is the other half your raid0 the other is your raid0.  So the right hdX is one of those two.

With that information, its easy to get the grub numbers by trial and error.

NB. The above only edits the grub.conf in RAM. grub cannot write to /boot for you.

If you add the above boot stanza to grub before your trial and error, when you get the right numbers, Windows will start.

----------

